# Single Angelfish?



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Still wondering about a larger fish for my aquarium. I've never had an Angelfish before, and they seem intriguing.

Would an Angel be okay by itself in a community tank? I know they like to school, but I really could only do two or three at most, and I'm guessing that would be too few to spread the aggression around enough between them.

I currently have 6 Red Eye tetras, 3 Otos, and 8 Corydoras sterbai. Would an Angelfish mix okay with these?

David


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

First of all, how big is this tank?

You could do a pair of angels with no agression at each other. But they would have to be a mated pair, and if they were a mated pair they would be agressive towards other fish in a community tank.

But a single angel would do fine with all those fish you mentioned.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Single Angels do okay, but I personally prefer how they look in groups to how they look alone.
I feel like you could do some other sort of cichlid in there that might look better by itself though.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, should have mentioned it's a 65 gallon, dimensions 36L x 18D x 24H.

David


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

oh...you can keep much more than what you are mentioning in a 65 gallon tbh
You could always get a nice little group of angels, then take some out as they start pairing up and getting aggressive with eachother so that you are left with only angels that get along.
I would also up the # of red eye tetras and oto


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Angels are great fish which should be kept at some time by all fish folks. They can do fine in singles or more if there is space. The only problems I find is other fish bother them and when time to spawn, they will get testy with other angels as they want the space to be safe. Catfish will eat any eggs, so be aware of that question if you want to breed.


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

angels are our fav fish. I wrote angelfish the graphic novel for you.... Then ran out batteries! so not doin that again. angels and corys are peas in a pod they won't bother pickon or even look at eachother. Well any who angels chomp tetras its their natural dietary staple. Even a full grown red eye is an easy lunch for a hungry adult altum. People often don't realize how large angels get because of a couple of reasons. they aren't in the right environment for proper metabolization and growth, because people kill them, or get rid of them due to aggression that grows as they do. An adult will avrage 12" and its not terribly rare to find specimens upto 15".xThe tank in your sig would look awesome with angels. Check out Mr. Amano's angelfishes in his personal tank at his home. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrjxg_8wmdg


If you are shopping for biggerish but friendly centerpiece like fish look at pearl gouramis. Very colorfull. 100% community safe concidered the most passive gourami. They shimmer and sparkle in a well lit tank on their mid section while the top is a greyish blue and the fins and belly are a bright red. Very nice.


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

Btw takes a long time to get that big the fast growth stages of juevies caps off at about 6 inches the growth becomes very slowly.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

> ...I know they like to school...


Angels are not schooling fish, and are not better kept in a group. 

When they are young they are fine in a group, but as they mature they want to have the tank to themselves. A mated pair or perhaps 2 mated pairs in that large a tank might work. I could only ever keep one mated pair in tanks up to 4' long. They will chase and attack the others. One male + his chosen female. VERY rarely a second female. So rare that the chances of that working are not worth talking about. 

A single (male or female) would be just fine. 
Most Angels are just fine with other species as long as the other fish stay out of their breeding area. A single Angel will not have a breeding area, so that is OK. 
The fish you list are large enough not to get eaten.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info and advice, everybody!

I think I'm between some sort of gourami (my wife's preference) or an angelfish. Have to do some more reading and researching first, though.

David


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

These days you have almost as many color options with angels as with gourami.
I enjoy reading the many opinions on angel keeping and the domestic stock available is again reaching great health levels after the crash of the late 1980's. 

If you are considering a single angel my advice is to take your time on selection so you can choose a great fish for you. 


































My current favorites but the list is much longer LOL.
Choosing only one (or more without breeding issues) males are by far the best choice. Mature female angels will false spawn without a male and still be aggressive and guard for a few days being a bit nasty. Males can be kept in groups without territorial problems based on what I see in my display tanks. 

While TheFoley's are correct that angels can achieve 12-15" in fin spread and even have body dimensions of that approach dinner plate size that's not your average tank raised domestic or line crossed fish. The vast majority will be 2.5-3.5" body size at 5yrs. old.


----------

